
Chinese tech maker LeEco has been quietly infiltrating Silicon Valley - wamatt
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/19/13324210/what-is-leeco-chinese-tech-company-US-launch
======
DrScump
Giving a -404 on your home page (as indexed by DuckDuckGo) is not a good look:

[http://www.leeco.com/index.html](http://www.leeco.com/index.html)

